# convict eggs just hatched



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

well they pretty much barried them in the gravel, they are so small
when can u start feeding them, i tried to take em out but they all too smal and went through the net


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

wow cool man, im still waiting for my cons to stop fighting lol i got them like 3 days ago... got any tips for me??


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

My cons just laid eggs a few days ago in the back corner of my tank and today I only saw a few egs on the glass so I am not sure if they ate them? or if they are hiding in the back of the tank somewhere? I thought I would just leave them all alone for a few days as the parents are still interested in whats back there. Hopefully all is well and I will see them in the days to come









Good luck with your batch and when they are large enough post some pictures.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

You can start feeding them as soon as they are free-swimming.
I just take flakes and crush them up super small and try to get it near the fry.

You don't need to take the fry out for a while. Cons are generally pretty good parents.
I always used a hose and just siphoned them out into their new tank or a bucket.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

no tips man temp at 80f, and thats it
the thing is they are in teh same tank as my elong
and i dont have onother tank, i migh take both convicts and the fry to the local lfs


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

db04ph said:


> no tips man temp at 80f, and thats it
> the thing is they are in teh same tank as my elong
> and i dont have onother tank, i migh take both convicts and the fry to the local lfs


why dont you just get a tank divider??


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Congrats on the newcomers! My cons still haven't bred yet. Hoping they will soon.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

khmerboiRED said:


> Congrats on the newcomers! My cons still haven't bred yet. Hoping they will soon.


how long have u had your cons bro? ive had mine for about 4 days....


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

about a week or so. I had them in my gf's tank. They started attacking my GF's fish. I have no where else to put it so i threw them in my RB's tank. (with a sh*tload of decor just enough for them to hide) Maybe they're too scared? Tryin to save some money and get me a 20g Long for them.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

my elong is scared shitless of them, they are crazy


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

db04ph said:


> my elong is scared shitless of them, they are crazy


haha u serious??


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

ya man he sits on the other side of the tank they sit on other side, when they comd on his turf he will chase, but if he comes to there side he runs
but i just gave both convicts and the fry for free 
too much hassle with them


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Mines is the opposite. My Reds bit the part of the male's tail off.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

ya those guys didnt have tails left
but i was surprised he idnt kill em
maybe u got to keep him solo for couple months so then he knows the tank is his
then maybe he will kill anything that enters


----------

